
Free Application Web Hosting: DreamHost Apps - creativityhurts
http://www.dreamhostapps.com/
======
mbrzuzy
I think dreamhost is the company that had its users ftp accounts compromised a
few years back.

I wouldn't rely on that company to be honest.

~~~
xorglorb
Also, as discussed in another thread[1], DreamHost stores passwords in a
recoverable fashion (apparently some custom-rolled symmetric crypto algorithm)
and supposedly gives devs root access to production machines.

It's not their honesty that worries me, it's their security.

[1]: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2727396>

